# hyatt question



## scsu_hockey_fan (Feb 3, 2016)

Looking at buying a week #10 that has the 2016 mf paid. Is that for the 2016 stay of your deeded week  OR for the points that will be coming in soon which are referred to as 2017 points,?


----------



## scsu_hockey_fan (Feb 3, 2016)

Please disregard.  I got it figured out.


----------



## Kal (Feb 4, 2016)

You might want to look carefully.  Some resorts are "pay forward" while others are "pay backwards".


----------



## scsu_hockey_fan (Feb 4, 2016)

Kal said:


> You might want to look carefully.  Some resorts are "pay forward" while others are "pay backwards".



Thanks Kal I will have to check into that more.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 10, 2016)

chances are your 2015 points will move into LCUP mode on week 10 and expires at week 36.


----------

